# My cousin doesn't like me :(



## perlanga (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm really excited because my sister and I are going to meet up Los Angeles in a few days ( I live around San Diego and she lives in Las Vegas), but I'm kinda bummed because she wants to hang out with a cousin that I don't think likes me and suggested that we spend the night at her house.

I normally wouldn't care, but last time I went over her house when my brothers came to town was a complete mess. All she did was give me dirty looks and sarcastic comments the whole time. I took my little bro out to Universal Studios with some other family members, while her and my older brother went to celebrate her birthday at a club, and when I came back to her house she locked the room I had been sleeping in and I couldn't get my pajamas, toothbrush, cleanser, etc. So I feel asleep in the room my little bro had slept in and he slept on a living room couch. Then when they came home in the middle of the night, I figured I'd go get my pj's, but she said I couldn't go in there because all her party guest has fallen asleep in the room and I might wake them.

The next day we planned on going to the beach and I was waiting for my bf who was gonna follow her car to the beach, he was about 30 minutes away and she wouldn't wait for him. I couldn't wait for him either because I wasn't familiar with the area and was afraid I'd get lost, luckily he found his way there. When I talked to my bf later he asked me if me and her were related because she is mean to me. I asked him how and he said that he noticed she was always giving me attitude and he noticed that she didn't offer us any food, her bf did, yet she offered my brothers food.

I told my sis I really don't wanna spend the nights at her house, but she insist everything will be ok and she will keep an eye on her and say something if she notices she is being mean. I think it would be a better idea for us to sleep at nearby aunts house and we can hang out with my cousin during the day.

I honestly don't know why she acts like that toward me I've never said anything mean to her or done anything disrespectful. My bf says she's probably jealous because I'm skinny and she's big, and she is constantly talking about my weight, but I don't think that's the reason. The thing that I find really odd is that I get along very well with her sister and brothers, but something is just weird with her.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, that's jerk-like of her. Even if someone does not like someone, there's a thing called respect. I think you should confront her about this.

Is she younger than you? Do you avoid her usually?

And I do think it could be of the jealousy.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 10, 2010)

Idk if you don't feel comfortable there then I would stay w my Tia. My sister and cousin hate each other and are close in age so it's like cousin rivalry. You feel obligated to b around her for the sake of family but how much crap can one person take? She sounds kinda shady so I wouldn't trust her plus you want to relax and have a good time. I hope you do and I think you r one of the prettiest girls on this board.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 10, 2010)

How old is she? Thats seems really immature. I wouldnt stay at her place, I rather stay and a roach motel.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you shyiskrazy, blushing






Yeah were not exactly close in age, I'm 23 and she's 28. You would think she'd be mature by now.

We don't hang out alot, but that's just because I don't exactly live nearby, I see her a few times a year.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2010)

I vote for the nearby aunt's house. Your sister should understand that this cousin isn't hospitable and try to meet you halfway so you could spend time with each other. Or maybe go to the cousin's early, feel out the situation and if she's hostile go to your aunt's.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 10, 2010)

At her age that is very, very immature. I would still say hi and such. Maybe one day won't hurt. But when it starts to, maybe confront her just to understand her actions.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 11, 2010)

She could definitely be jealous. I don't see why else she would be if you've never been disrespectful toward her. Stay with your aunt and maybe ask your sister to put herself in your shoes. Maybe she'll get the idea.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2010)

Whats her problem? Jealousy! Stay with Auntie if you have that choice. Stay there even if your sister doesn't want to because what's the point in having to deal with her when you don't have to.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm a little late in posting..

I hope everything went well for you.

I agree with the others. It sounds like she could be jealous. In the future I would stay at Auntie's house and hopefully your sister will see your side of things.


----------



## perlanga (Sep 25, 2010)

We slept the nights at my aunts house and we hung out with my cousin one day. My sis see's what I'm talking about. She said that she talks about my weight WAY TOO MUCH and she could just be jealous.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad its over with but you may want to consider approaching her about it. Let her know that it makes you feel uncomfortable. I only suggest talking to her because she's your cousin and you'll have to interact with her for the rest of your life, since you're family.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought so. I don't know if she has the ears to listen about how you feel, but like I said, confront her.

Well, she's out of your life for now!


----------

